# Liquid Pilsner Malt Extract - Suppliers In Brisbane



## hefevice (3/4/09)

Looking for unhopped Pilsner Malt Extract (preferably Continental) in Brisbane. Any suggestions/recommendations for products/suppliers?


----------



## Tyred (3/4/09)

Craftbrewer (link at top of page) does. Weyermann Extract - Bavarian Pilsner. 

I think Brewers Choice might as well. They used to (a couple of years ago), but it's been awhile since I've had a good look around at what's available. Might be easiest to call them and ask to make sure.


----------



## hefevice (4/4/09)

Tyred said:


> Craftbrewer (link at top of page) does. Weyermann Extract - Bavarian Pilsner.
> 
> I think Brewers Choice might as well. They used to (a couple of years ago), but it's been awhile since I've had a good look around at what's available. Might be easiest to call them and ask to make sure.



Thanks Tyred.

Already checked out the Wyermann; I understand it's a high quality extract, but very expensive ($49 for 4kg). Might have to fall back on this if I can't find anything else.

Checked out Brewer's Choice as well. The closest thing I can find is Morgan's Extra Light. It is not clear whether this is based on Pilsner Malt. Also availability is a problem at the moment due to a problem Morgans has with their canning line (so I am told). If it is anything like the Coopers Extra Light, then it is based on a combination of pale malt and unmalted barley, which is not quite what I am after (yes, I am a fussy bastard!).

Based on my searches so far, there is not much variety of unhopped liquid malt extracts on the market in Oz. This may push me into all grain faster than I expected.


----------



## winkle (4/4/09)

Go AG you know that you want too.
And don't forget the SWMBO line "Think of the money I'll save" - usually works for about 6 months


----------



## hefevice (4/4/09)

winkle said:


> Go AG you know that you want too.
> And don't forget the SWMBO line "Think of the money I'll save" - usually works for about 6 months



 

Yeah, I do want to!

Problem is not the minister of finance, but time. My job involves a lot of domestic and international travel which needs to be balanced with family time. Driver for my brewing is quality and learning (ok, obsession), not cost saving.

I figured if I waited until I had time to build an AG system, I would never actually brew (been researching for over 3 years before I brewed my first batch in January) - thus the foray into Extract brewing. Once I get brewing, fermenting and kegging worked out I will migrate to mashing.


----------



## MHB (4/4/09)

> *hefevice*Posted Today, 01:19 PM
> snip
> Based on my searches so far, there is not much variety of unhopped liquid malt extracts on the market in Oz. This may push me into all grain faster than I expected.



Coopers make:-
Wheat
Extra Pale
Pale
Amber 
Dark
Black Rock Make:-
Light
Amber
Dark
Morgan's are basically the same as the Coopers range, they are about to re-relace the recently deleted Master Brew range in 1.5 Kg cans, so that will add some more choices.

Then there are a bought half a dozen dried malt extracts to play with.

Just how many choices do you want?

MHB


----------



## Sammus (4/4/09)

MHB said:


> Just how many choices do you want?
> 
> MHB



Heaps more! I've seen your grain list! I want liquid versions of everything! And what about special B and melanoidin and victory malt? what about making liquid goo extracts of all the little obscure local maltsters there must be tucked away in europe? i reckon it's ridiculous they dont release liquid extract from them.


----------



## Bribie G (4/4/09)

Sammus said:


> Heaps more! I've seen your grain list! I want liquid versions of everything! And what about special B and melanoidin and victory malt? what about making liquid goo extracts of all the little obscure local maltsters there must be tucked away in europe? i reckon it's ridiculous they dont release liquid extract from them.



In the UK you can get diastatic malt extract that you can actually mash adjuncts in with (the original home brew company in the UK EDME stands for Essex Diastatic Malt Extract company. AG doesn't seem as popular over there due to space constraints etc and they have a good choice of extracts. Sort of the inverse of what we have here.

Edit: mmmm imaging a kilo jar of Melanoidin extract.. you could go berserk with it :icon_drool2:


----------



## MHB (5/4/09)

I have heard about this Diastatic Extract, never seen any and think its largely a brewing myth.
Think it through, to make LME take sweet wort, then vacuum evaporate it to a heavy syrup. If its unboiled, all the break material (both Hot and Cold) would still be entrained in the extract, if it is boiled then all the enzymes are going to be killed (Denatured).

In the second edition of Graham Wheelers CAMRA Guide To Home Brewing he corrects the assertion that EDME malt is in fact a Diastatic extract.

The other problem with a Diastatic extract is that it would not be very stable, live enzymes would continue to act on the extract itself after a relatively short time the extract would be reduced to something resembling a vitamin reinforced glucose solution.

So forgive me if I remain a bit sceptical about the idea of Diastatic extract, happy to see some evidence that it exists otherwise.

MHB


----------



## hefevice (13/4/09)

MHB said:


> [snip]
> 
> Just how many choices do you want?
> 
> MHB



In addition to your list, a decent continental Pilsner, and a Munich.


----------



## buttersd70 (13/4/09)

hefevice said:


> In addition to your list, a decent continental Pilsner, and a Munich.



I do believe the answer to your question was given within 15 minutes of your original post.....

If you want a specific, specialty product, than be prepared to pay for it. You need to either compromise on the price _or _the quality. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## vanceonbeach (13/4/09)

hefevice said:


> In addition to your list, a decent continental Pilsner, and a Munich.



hefevice you can get all those in Weyermann extracts. You say you don't have much time and saving on cost isn't a priority so why not go for the real deal and treat yourself to some authentic Bavarian extracts - you know you're worth it.

I have a mild Bavarian obsession (no it does not involve leather shorts or dressing up like Hitler, think roast pork knuckle and litres of malty lager mmmmm) and couldn't pass up these malts.


----------



## hefevice (13/4/09)

Vas said:


> hefevice you can get all those in Weyermann extracts. You say you don't have much time and saving on cost isn't a priority so why not go for the real deal and treat yourself to some authentic Bavarian extracts - you know you're worth it.
> 
> I have a mild Bavarian obsession (no it does not involve leather shorts or dressing up like Hitler, think roast pork knuckle and litres of malty lager mmmmm) and couldn't pass up these malts.



Yup. Already used the Weyermann Bavarian Wheat extract. I too have such an obsession, but for Bavarian Ales (especially Hefeweizen), not lagers. I reckon they go even better with pork knuckle than the lagers!

Looks like the Weyermann Pilsner extract is actually not much more expensive than the only domestic alternative I have been able to find (Morgans Master Blend Lager). Will try it out next batch.


----------



## vanceonbeach (14/4/09)

hefevice said:


> Looks like the Weyermann Pilsner extract is actually not much more expensive than the only domestic alternative I have been able to find (Morgans Master Blend Lager). Will try it out next batch.



Make sure you report back and tell us how it turns out


----------

